
How Safe Is Apple’s Safe Browsing? - feross
https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2019/10/13/dear-apple-safe-browsing-might-not-be-that-safe/
======
alwillis
This only affects users in China:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/10/14/apple-
acc...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/10/14/apple-accused-of-
sending-data-from-1-billion-iphones-and-ipads-to-china/#462c1627104c)

------
bouke
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21254166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21254166)
from last month.

------
eznoonze
They are querying a Chinese database (Tencent, likely highly connected to the
Chinese communist government).

What do you think the list would contain/not contain?

